
Earth's heavy metals result of supernova explosion, research reveals - conse_lad
https://news.uoguelph.ca/2019/06/earths-heavy-metals-result-of-supernova-explosion-u-of-g-researcher-discovers
======
simonblack
This is all old knowledge. I'm mystified why it's suddenly 'breaking news'.

Carl Sagan: 'We are all made of star stuff.' \- "Cosmos, 1980"

[https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/144310-the-nitrogen-in-
our-...](https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/144310-the-nitrogen-in-our-dna-the-
calcium-in-our-teeth)

